# Aramark



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

just curious if there are any other Aramark employees on the boards ??. or even if you don't work for this company what your opinion is of it.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Cooool  

Many aspects of their company. Ran with them for a while. PM and let me know what's up.
pan


----------



## jpdchef (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm working for them currenly.What was your question?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

The caf @ work is runned by Aramark and is also where 1 of my fellow students work. Anything specific you may want me to ask him or just ask as a general question?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

No real question, just wanted to see if people knew about Aramark, because it seems up here, it's an unknown company. It's sort of like the only people that really know about it are the employees, 'cause I'm telling all my friends who I work for and they have to ask where that is. I guess it might be because most people assume Aramark is some new restaurant, or I'll tell someone that I work _at_ the college, and they think that I work _for_ the college. just stuff like that.


----------



## eda de leche (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey...im from the toronto area and we have Aramark at my University as well.....i've never worked for them though. But they are always having issues with worker benefits/wages n what not..


----------



## chezsylvia (Apr 6, 2005)

Aramark Canada Limited was formerly Versa Services. I had the pleasure of working with them when they operated the cafeteria at my place of business (I was the client contact), a large corporation in Toronto. I found them to be a leader in their fireld in terms of management and also in the manner in which they trained their line staff. The group at our operation were very happy with their work and were a very cohesive group from the management team to the line staff. The staff were treated fairly and had FUN working together. If you are considering working for them - go for it - you won't be disappointed. If you have a particular question, please ask. :chef:


----------



## chef mike (Apr 11, 2005)

When it was time to feed all the people at the Olympics, it was Aramark that they called.
It's a huge company, and like all huge companies, has its pros and cons.

They give back to their communities (they can afford it).
There are opportunities to travel, sometimes you have to; might be the only way to advance.
They have different divisions- Convention service, medical, leisure (race tracks & stuff).

Like a hotel, restaurant chain, or a mom & pop joint, you will get out what you put into it.


----------

